# Words of Wisdom from Coach John Wooden



## Bob White (Oct 31, 2010)

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+2]*ANDY'S TOP TEN LIST*[/SIZE][/FONT]​[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Failing to prepare is preparing to fail.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Do not mistake activity for achievement.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] There is nothing stronger than gentleness.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Be most interested in finding the best way, not in having your way.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] It's what you learn after you know it all that counts.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Happiness begins where selfishness ends.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] The man who is afraid to risk failure seldom has to face success.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] You discipline to correct, to help, to improve--not to punish.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Be more concerned with your character than your reputation.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Make each day your masterpiece.[/FONT]*

_*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+2]Andy's Cardinal Rule: [/SIZE][/FONT]*_[SIZE=+2]*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Be Quick, But Don't Hurry![/FONT]*[/SIZE]
​





[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]_
Gems of wisdom distilled from_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+2]*ANDY'S TOP TEN LIST*[/SIZE][/FONT]​[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Failing to prepare is preparing to fail.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Do not mistake activity for achievement.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] There is nothing stronger than gentleness.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Be most interested in finding the best way, not in having your way.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] It's what you learn after you know it all that counts.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Happiness begins where selfishness ends.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] The man who is afraid to risk failure seldom has to face success.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] You discipline to correct, to help, to improve--not to punish.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Be more concerned with your character than your reputation.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Make each day your masterpiece.[/FONT]*

_*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+2]Andy's Cardinal Rule: [/SIZE][/FONT]*_[SIZE=+2]*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Be Quick, But Don't Hurry![/FONT]*[/SIZE]
​




[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]_
Gems of wisdom distilled from_[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+2]*ANDY'S TOP TEN LIST*[/SIZE][/FONT]​[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*[SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Failing to prepare is preparing to fail.*[/FONT]

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Do not mistake activity for achievement.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] There is nothing stronger than gentleness.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Be most interested in finding the best way, not in having your way.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] It's what you learn after you know it all that counts.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Happiness begins where selfishness ends.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] The man who is afraid to risk failure seldom has to face success.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] You discipline to correct, to help, to improve--not to punish.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Be more concerned with your character than your reputation.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+1][/SIZE] Make each day your masterpiece.[/FONT]*

_*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+2]Andy's Cardinal Rule: [/SIZE][/FONT]*_[SIZE=+2]*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Be Quick, But Don't Hurry![/FONT]*[/SIZE]
​




[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]_
Gems of wisdom distilled from_[/FONT]


----------

